# New to Day



## Black-panther (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi All, I'm Rob from the UK, Nice forum loads of very interesting subjects. It's gonna take some time reading them all.

Cheers Rob....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Rob, welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate..!


----------



## rochie (Mar 14, 2009)

hello and welcome rob


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 14, 2009)

Howdee!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Rob and welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Rob.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Rob! Salutations mate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats the way to do it, read! welcome!


----------



## Black-panther (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to all for such a warm welcome 

Rob...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello mate,

Glad to read you here.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Rob:

Welcome to the forum from the east coast of the USA...

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Rob, welcome to the site


----------



## Denahue (Mar 30, 2009)

Greetings from Colorado...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello from sunny Southern California. 8) 

Wheelsup


----------

